# Germany, Austria to Budapest trip - Home - full details



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

See last post


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Ryan and Mel

Thanks for posting the link to your update. I've bookmarked it to read later. Looks like a great trip.

Gerald


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Cheers for your comment.
Week 2 just uploaded.
Now its cold in Austria (well I guess it is winter....)
Heading towards Graz....


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Week 3 was interesting with ups n downs - now heading slowly home....
Just been infomred of a weather warning. Oops


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Hi Guys - what is the weather warning? Heavy snow?
Flo and I are heading down to Austria via Schwartzwald next week....................
cheers
Carl


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Snow and very cold! 
Temp seems to have dropped 10' in the last few days....
Not seen much snow but we're running homeward... Just icy and bitter winds.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Back home now.

We made Budapest and made the trip a month. It was getting a bit silly with cold and snow so came back a bit early.

Full details on our site (in sig) including costs, GPS database of where we wildcamped/aires etc, and also some possibly useful info.

Note though - I'd not recommend the same trip outside of April-October but it was fun.

Now back to the mountain of post


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Hi Guys - what is the weather warning? Heavy snow?
> Flo and I are heading down to Austria via Schwartzwald next week....................
> cheers
> Carl


Salzburgerland reporting

Light snow for the last few days and the highest daytime temp -5

At the moment it is -10 in the Salzburg area.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Wahoo! Right call for us then 



Wupert said:


> Carl_n_Flo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys - what is the weather warning? Heavy snow?
> ...


----------

